# help with my camera



## SpurUSC (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey all. I have a RICOH Caplio G3 camera that I use on occasion. One day I turned it on and the shutter did not open fully. Is this a common occurrence in this camera? Is there a dependable place to get it fixed? Thanks


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 8, 2008)

You might want to post in a different thread, this is about collectibles. 

Try this.


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 9, 2008)

If it is designed to open fully and it does not then I would venture that it is not normal.  Is this an intermittent problem or is it stuck?


----------

